# cockatiel tongue issue *please help*



## brooklyn10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey all , first of merry christmas eve and christmas.

Ok so today I noticed when my cockatiel was just biting and licking around like all tiels do when she stuck out her tongue as long as she could I saw the back left all red and almost looked bloody. It also seems like its inflamed. I have never seen that before and at the same time ive never really looked back there so its hard to know wether or not its normal for their tongues to look that way. 

She's eating completely normal, she's acting like her regular self, cleaning herself, getting kisses, nothing has changed in her behavior at all. 

As you can see she still bites everything and I did my best to get pictures and mind you some pictures dont look like anything is really crazy and others do. Please if anyone can tell me if this is at all normal or not. I can take her to the vet but just wanna make sure i have an idea of what others think.

*Note* 
1. The bloody part that i saw was in the very very back of her tongue, so i cannot get a picture of that, like i said it could be the way it looks but getting her to stick out her tongue that way will be difficult. 

2. No i dont let her bite the table but it was the only way i could get close enough to get pictures lol. i know the screen shots aren't clear and looking at them now they look concerning but the positive thing is she still is acting normal.


----------

